# Any photography enthusiasts here ?



## NullMind (Sep 19, 2014)

I wonder if there are any fellow photography enthusiasts here in vpsBoard.

I am a big fan of photography, no favourite style or subject except I do love to shoot wide open, so primes are my preference.

Here is my 500px - http://500px.com/nullmind (try to save it for my favourites) and Flickr for most everything - https://www.flickr.com/photos/nullmind/

Unfortunately being an enthusiast and actually having time to go out and shoot are two different matters 

C


----------



## MannDude (Sep 19, 2014)

I used to be, but sort of got out of the hobby when moving around and at a point where I could use the money from my DSLR more than I could use the camera.












Both of those above were taken in Taos, New Mexico when I was living in Truchas.





















These are from Vegas. The first one almost got me kicked out of the casino as you're not supposed to take pictures of the tables... I didn't know.

I've got a ton more somewhere on a dead drive that has all my original RAW images. These are just some I had recovered from either old Facebook posts or something similar.


----------



## tortau (Sep 19, 2014)

I was going to reply with links to my photos and when I saw your photos, I decided to remain anonymous


----------



## trewq (Sep 19, 2014)

I attempt to take pictures but normally fail, I'll find some of an Aurora a bit later.

My friend takes heaps when he is bushwalking and just randomly, check it out http://oakes.photography/


----------



## Serveo (Sep 20, 2014)

Nice work Carlos, Really impressive. Love the header picture and both the descending and takeoff are nice. I guess I'll keep my Instagram for myself .

Is it just for a hobby or did you also do some work professionally or perhaps art some ever had your captures in a art gallery?


----------



## NullMind (Sep 22, 2014)

Serveo said:


> Nice work Carlos, Really impressive. Love the header picture and both the descending and takeoff are nice. I guess I'll keep my Instagram for myself .
> 
> Is it just for a hobby or did you also do some work professionally or perhaps art some ever had your captures in a art gallery?


Thanks, and do share your photos.

It is a hobby, but 20 years ago I did used to work as a videographer/cameraman for several PT and US networks, so learn quite a bit back then, hope is later in life to build a studio.


----------



## wlanboy (Oct 20, 2014)

Me too, my equipment is:


Olympus PEN E-PL3
Olympus M.Zuiko Digital 45 mm F1.8
Olympus MCON-P01 Makro Converter
Panasonic Lumix 20 mm F1.7
Samyang 7.5mm F3.5 Fisheye
Olympus M.Zuiko Digital ED 40-150mm F4.0-5.6
Walimex 500mm F8.0-23.0
Walimex T2 to MFT Adapter
[*]Fujifilm XF 1 (always in my bag camera)
 
[*]Nikon D5000 (old stuff sold to bare minimum)

Nikon AF-S 35mm 1.8G
Nikon AF-S 50mm 1.8G
Nikon AF-S VR DX 55-200mm 4.0-5.6G


----------



## MannDude (May 31, 2015)

I know this thread is a bit old, but I recently went on a short 'vacation' and came back with some photos that I enjoy. Figured I'd share them here for the sake of sharing.



This was taken in Boquillas, Mexico. I crossed the Rio Grande in a boat and got a ride from the Mexican side of the river in a vehicle with a Mexican national who brought me to town. While there I ate dinner and walked around the small village, but while eating sat and chatted with this guy. My Spanish is almost non-existent, and his English wasn't very good either. We spoke for about 30 minutes though.

The man was in his mid 80's (I forget his exact age), and when I told him I did not believe his age he showed me his ID which showed he was born in the 1930's. He looked well and healthy for his age, despite having a broken leg at the time. His guitar was as old and wore out as he was, out of tune, and to be quite honest sounded pretty awful.

He asked me why I was travelling alone, and I told him I just like travel by myself. He said he was married for 18 years, and one day his wife was just gone. He said he never heard back from her, doesn't know where she went and he never re-married or found anyone else. They had 12 children together, one of which he told me was gunned down in a car elsewhere in Mexico years ago.

He said he used to have a large ranch that had hundreds of animals, however as he got older and was unable to care for them that people stole them and cut his fences. He now lives in town in a small house where he said he grew tomatoes, peppers, onions and had chickens.

Nice fella, but needs a new guitar or needs the existing one tuned....



This was taken on my property in SW Texas. Land out that way is comically cheap, and although this somewhat remote 20 acre plot is completely off grid it does actually border a fiber run from the local ISP. After contacting them, I have confirmed that they would run fiber to the property for a modest install fee!

While surveying the property and taking photos I kept noticing piles of shit... it was too small to be horse shit, so I assume it was from burros. On the second day returning to the property I was taking some photosphere images and panoramas when I started to hear some huffing/puffing from the brush. Sure enough, there were a couple wild burros on the property who were starting to get a bit territorial about me being there. Because I honestly do not know if they would attack if I got too close (I know they will stomp to death small animals like dogs/coyotes/cats/etc) I figured I didn't want to agitate them and let them be. After all, they were there first...

Wild burros/donkeys are increasingly rare so it was exciting to see them taking refuge on my property. There was also evidence of deer, rabbit, and saw quite a few coyote tracks. Saw no scorpions or signs of rattlesnakes, which is a plus, however they do exist in the region ( as well as bears and mountain lions).



Taken on the bank of the Rio Grande. The river/stream at it's deepest part is the international border between the USA and Mexico. I am taking this photo from the edge of the United States however could have walked to Mexico with ease as it is on the other side of this shallow area of water. In cities that border Mexico, there are big pushes to build large fences and have citizen/militia ran border patrols. Out here, there is none of that. On both sides of the border it remains so desolate and almost untouched that problems with immigration are _almost_ non-existent, as such, things remain as they have since forever and no fencing or large scale surveillance of the border is required in such areas.



Animals know no boundaries and borders. This photo was taken on US soil but these cattle are grazing on Mexican soil. A shallow stream separates the two countries and it's honestly not possible to tell (without checking the tags, if any) if the cattle is 'American' or 'Mexican'. They have dual citizenship and will come and go as they please on both sides of the river where it's not uncommon to see free range livestock.



Notice a theme yet?

The cliffs on the left are in Mexico. Where I am standing as well as the cliffs on the right are America. Between the two cliffs is a canyon created by the Rio Grande which flows between them and cuts east (left from this view) and follows the cliff base all the way to the Gulf of Mexico.

Got ton more, may add more later.

Most were actually taken with my S3 or my old Fujifilm Finepix something or another... I used to own a D60 years ago, which is now outdated, but would like to get a new DSLR, espeically as I begin to spend more time down in that region. It's such a beautiful and unique region that is more or less untouched and unchanged.


----------



## tonyg (Jun 1, 2015)

Cool photos plus the nice story behind each of them...nice!


----------



## drmike (Jun 1, 2015)

MannDude said:


> I know this thread is a bit old, but I recently went on a short 'vacation' and came back with some photos that I enjoy. Figured I'd share them here for the sake of sharing.


Pretty country out there.  Quite green considering the environment typically down that way.  My kind place.  Thanks for sharing with us.


----------



## Robert (Jun 2, 2015)

Was just down in Dallas at the datacenter, here's one of the better pics that I took while down there:



5D Mark III, 24-70mm f/2.8L.


----------



## Time4VPS (Sep 15, 2015)

I really like photography and i should say you guys are doing nice pictures. I always have with me FED, an old Russian photo camera, which still takes nice, a bit noisy pictures. I believe everyone should try this camera too, it gives a nostalgic feel  to each photo you take. However, it requires some knowlede to use it, but it's worth learning


----------

